

Secrets of the LinkedIn Data Scientists - Garbage
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2010/11/secrets-of-the-linkedin-data-scientists.php

======
Estragon
Recently, LinkedIn asked me whether I know the administrator of a ning I use
occasionally. That ning is basically the only connection I have with its
administrator, as far as I can tell. The funny thing is, I haven't used my
real name on that ning for years. I go with a pseudonym, these days. Anyone
know whether LinkedIn is looking at archives of social websites to mine
connection information?

~~~
narcissus
Is there any chance that that administrator has you in their webmail account?
I know there was a couple of times where I never gave LinkedIn my webmail
account details (though they do have my webmail address), and that certain
friends showed up as suggestions from LinkedIn.

The only thing I can think happened was _they_ gave LinkedIn _their_ webmail
account details and from there, LinkedIn started suggesting _them_ to _me_.
This, obviously, is different from LinkedIn confirming I know someone. There
are no other 'connections' between them and I. Zero.

Either way, I was creeped out for a little while, then impressed :)

~~~
Estragon
Ah, that's another possibility. I will ask her. Thanks for the suggestion.

